# Douglas Adams



## Rayner (Apr 1, 2006)

I remember getting The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy from the  library back in, not exactly knowing what I had just got. Turned out, it was probably the funniest book I ever read and still is. After reading the entire "trilogy" of The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (there are five books in all :lol, I would say that the one I like the most is Life, the Universe and Everything, sadly though, I never really thought So Long, and Thanks for all the Fish was very good (to much romance for me I guess). What does anyone else think of them? Also, I know Adam's wrote other books, but I can never find them, anyone know what they are  ? 
On a final note, can't say I was a big fan of the movie...


----------



## A_MacLaren (Apr 1, 2006)

The other notable books are 'Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency' and 'The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul'. There's also a book of his dhort stories, article and the unifinished third Dirk Gently book called 'The Salmon of Doubt'.


----------



## Rayner (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks! I knew there was more out there, but the book stores never have any of them. I suppose I can try the internet, now that I know the names.


----------



## simon woodhouse (Apr 2, 2006)

I thought the first Hitchhiker's book was very funny, but the series seemed to lose steam quickly, with each subsequent volume being less than the previous. I liked the TV show, but the less said about the film the better. 

The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Sole was good. Didn't he also do some sort of Titanic parody set in space, or did I dream that?


----------



## A_MacLaren (Apr 2, 2006)

No, that happened. I never played it.


----------



## Beardedtroll (Apr 2, 2006)

simon woodhouse said:
			
		

> The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Sole was good. Didn't he also do some sort of Titanic parody set in space, or did I dream that?



Yes and no. He was involved with the _computer game_ Starship Titanic but the novelisation was actually written by Terry Jones (of Monty Python fame), apparently in the nude.

It's always worth remembering that the Hitchhiker's Guide was originally a radio play. BBC sells the original programs on CDs, and they're well worth getting.


----------

